# Kurt's Crab Stuffed Flounder



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Kurt?s Crab Stuffed Flounder:usaflag<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><o></o><UL type=disc><LI class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">1 Stick of Butter</LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">1 Fresh Garlic Clove or 2 table Spoons minced </LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">1/2 cup chopped celery </LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">1/2 cup chopped onion (yellow) </LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">3 cups chicken-flavored dry bread stuffing mix </LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">6 Ounce crabmeat </LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">¼ Pound Shrimp Chopped </LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">1 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning or to taste </LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">1 teaspoon Cajun seasoning or to Taste </LI>[/list]<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>
<LI class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in">Preheat the oven to 300 degrees. Make an incision Middle of Filet not all the way through (Pocket). </LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in">Open a Beer and start drinking it, make sure it is ice Cold freezer 9 min! Melt 3/4 stick of butter in a skillet over medium heat. Sauté the onion, celery and Garlic in the butter until just tender when almost done add shrimp 1.5 min. Place the stuffing mix into a bowl, and stir the Garlic, onion and celery into it along with the butter in the pan. Mix in the crab ad small amt. milk to adjust consistency. </LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in">Melt the remaining butter, and brush some of it onto a cookie sheet. Stuff the stuffing mixture into the pockets of the flounder, and place the stuffed fish on the cookie sheet. Brush the outside of the fish with melted butter, and season with the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Old</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Bay</st1laceType></st1lace>, Cajun seasoning, Pinch of Salt and Pepper. Sprinkle Parsley when done. </LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in">Bake for about 25 minutes in the preheated oven or just until the flounder flakes easily with a fork. </LI>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

This is still my fav recipe have tried many others ...this is the one!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Let me know when done...I'll be right over for a taste test...lol

Not sure how to do the filetwith that pocket thing...I usually de-bone and stuff flounder whole...Next time you prepare take some :takephoto of the pocketed filet....would like to give it a try...

Sounds scrumptious!

Jimmy


----------

